# First-World Problems: TV Edition #2 - 3-D Growth



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2013)

This little gem appears not only in commercials but is also rocked by many male celebs (and, prior to corrective work, I suspect a few female), sports figures and even corporate types. I've never understood it, so maybe someone here can explain it to me, but until then I'll keep referring to it as *3-D Growth*.



3-D, or 3-Day Growth, seems to be the current "look". I suppose it's meant to convey manliness, assertiveness and style, with a little F-U thrown in to guys like me who believe you either wear a beard or you shave once in a while. 

To me it's an annoyance - like, does this guy have an allergy to titanium/steel alloys? Does shaving cream make his face break-out like a teenager? Or is he in fact a teenager?

*That's* where I remember this phenomenon from - junior high school! When some of the guys started sprouting facial hair they'd lovingly nurse it along, no matter how ridiculous it looked.

So what I get from this is that we're supposed to be attracted to, and influenced by, junior-high mentality. 

That, or the Slob Look is here to stay.


----------



## Anne (May 22, 2013)

Not bad....oh you mean the pseudo-beard....     I noticed a lot of guys sprouting these.  I want to say, "Go shave, already"!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2013)

For what it's worth...the three day growth is a bit sexy in ads, etc.  Not a look for the everyday guy, but it's there for a reaction...and is obviously successful in getting it.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not a look for the everyday guy ...





"Everyday guy" 

I just thought maybe it was a first-world disease ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2013)

Rather see a five o'clock shadow, or three day growth than a waxed chest (legs or back for that matter), lol.


----------



## Michael. (May 23, 2013)

Remember Tarzan - Perhaps he had a secret formula for taking it off?


----------



## That Guy (May 23, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -


----------

